# when a dog has bad gas...



## skygirlwmu (Apr 29, 2006)

OK So both of my dogs occasionally fart. No problem there. Well this whole week, Kiesha has had severe gas problems. She is letting a big one loose every 5 min or so. It's so bad we have her locked away in the spare bedroom as I have already gone through my whole can of room freshener. I'm confused because absolutely nothing has changed with her. Food is the same as the last 12 months, no treats, no people food, same amount of exercise, her poops are normal.... I DONT GET IT!

Anyway, it's driving me NUTZ! The farts smell like she has horrible diarrhea, its seriously nauseating. Even though she is in the other room, it leaks out under the door and our whole apartment stinks. 

Is there any medication that I can give her to help? Gas Relief tablets or something? There has got to be something that works for dogs.

Thank you!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

What are you feeding? Maybe the manufacturer changed the formula. They don't tell consumers when they do.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: TraumlandKennels Even though she is in the other room, it leaks out under the door and our whole apartment stinks.


I'm sorry, but the vision I got when I read that was too funny.









I had pictured this neon green cloud of smoke coming out from under the door and creeping into the next room.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Mandalay
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: TraumlandKennels Even though she is in the other room, it leaks out under the door and our whole apartment stinks.
> ...



















I thought you were talking about my 2 dogs and DH


----------



## skygirlwmu (Apr 29, 2006)

I feed Premium Edge: Salmon, Potato,and Veggie formula

AND YES it is just like a cloud of green gas!!!! its soooo bad! I even have the window open in that room and it still is coming out!


----------



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

LOL!!! When I volunteered at Pets INC there was this dog named Sassy. She was a gassy lassy. She looked like a Brindle colored lab. With her in a car, windows HAD to be down. OOOOO EEEEE ! ! ! 



Powell


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

You can give activated charcoal to absorb the gas but that does not help with whatever is the underlying problem. Gas often indicates a food allergy. 

Dogs can become allergic to something in a food after they've been on it for a while so that is a definite possibility. I would change food to a different protein and see how that goes. In the meantime, you want something like this: http://www.healthsuperstore.com/p-country-life-activated-charcoal.htm

You should be able to get it at any drugstore.


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

I run like **** to get away LOL,

No I would find out what you are feeding her that gives her bad gas and stop feeding it


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I would contact the company that makes that food and ask them if the formula changed.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: TraumlandKennels..... I'm confused because absolutely nothing has changed with her. .....


Sometimes dogs will tolerate a diet for a long time, until something small changes (either with the body or with the formulation), and then they can't tolerate it any more. One of the biggest misconceptions is that the food is fine because the dog has always "been fine" on it.


----------



## skygirlwmu (Apr 29, 2006)

Crap. She had problems with lamb and rice formulas, then problems with poultry formulas, so the vet told me to switch to fish, it will be a year this month and its the only food she has ever done well on. I don't know what to go to now.


----------

